# Sugar vs. Lemon Sugar



## Shawna (Mar 1, 2006)

I just found a local store that sells Fresh Sugar, but I think I would like the Lemon Sugar better.  The local store doesn't carry that one. Does anyone have any opinions?  Should I wait it out for Lemon Sugar or should I splurge and get regular Sugar?  I do like my citrus scents.


----------



## Joelle (Mar 2, 2006)

My Favorite is Fresh's Sugar Blossom.The Lemon Sugar *imho* smells like Toiletscent.


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with Joelle - Lemon Sugar is very ovepowering and smells like cleanser! I think Sugar smells fairly citrusy anyway so I am fine using that. 

I can recommend the Sugar Shea Butter - so moisturizing!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you ladies.  I would hate to smell like a toilet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I'll try your recommendations too


----------

